# Packaging Materials



## OnTheFly7 (Sep 28, 2016)

Just curious where everyone gets their packaging materials (i.e. sleeves, cardboard sheet, boxes, etc.)?

I've been searching and Amazon has somethings, U-Line has just about everything (but usually in much larger quantities than I need).  

Any places that you all have as a favorite?


----------



## dennybeall (Sep 29, 2016)

Before retiring got most everything from Uline but now just pick it up from the local office supply store.
There was also a lot on Amazon.


----------

